# Human Creams & Lotions On Dogs Skin



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.

In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

What do you class as human food? Not all human food is processed.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I've used sodacrem on Alfie in the past....bloody wonderful stuff


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

jamat said:


> I've used sodacrem on Alfie in the past....bloody wonderful stuff


I've also used sudocrem on mine and it worked very well.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Legshand said:


> I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.
> 
> In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
> Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.


Is not most dog food is processed in some way too?

I must remember not to feed my dogs meat, fish, eggs, fruit, vegetables, seeds, herbs etc

It would be dreadful if they ate them..........


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So are you suggesting all topical veterinary products are detrimental, even if they are the same formula as human ones? Human food processed? What's kibble then? Fairly sure dog face isn't being put at anymore risk by eating human grade chicken wings etc rather than those marked " not for human consumption" that i get from my supplier?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.
> 
> In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
> Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.


The skin is the first line of defence in the immune system for any mammal, dogs and humans alike regardless whether they contain pores that actually penetrate very little..or we will be all screwed Read the label of any topical cream..most say do not ingest because its not just in some cases going to give us all a nasty tummy ache, things that enter our bloodstream that should not be there..well it can be harder to fix!

Which leads nicely to why the skin is part of the immune system...because it protects everything. However one tiny little pinprick that can cause infection, here is where it can fail because what is the immune system trying to do...prevent infection.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Sairy said:


> What do you class as human food? Not all human food *is processed*


Theres a common habit on this forum of changing what people say to change the meaning......I did say "_to human food all of which is 'processed'_* >in*_ *some way*._"

Yes there are things such as most fruits, nuts veg etc 'most' of which are only subject to pesticides & so on but I know of no other foods which are not processed *in some way, *Im sure if that were delved into with producers some would come up with no processing at all, but thats unlikely to be much.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

"_eggs_"

Dairy products & dogs
http://bit.ly/2posEf8


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Legshand said:


> "_eggs_"
> 
> Dairy products & dogs
> http://bit.ly/2posEf8


Errrr eggs are not a dairy product.........


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Legshand said:


> "_eggs_"
> 
> Dairy products & dogs
> http://bit.ly/2posEf8


.............you do know eggs aren't dairy, right?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It is posts like this that are a reminder that some people data mine but that does not mean they have useful information or understanding.

Tomatoes are a fruit but you would not put the in a fruit salad............................................


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think Sudocrem is okay when used sensibly and *sparingly*. I've seen a couple of rabbits whose owners were applying so much of the stuff to sore skin that it made their skin 'moist' and greasy to the degree that it basically just disintegrated and sloughed off! Awful!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> It is posts like this that are a reminder that some people data mine but that does not mean they have useful information or understanding.
> 
> Tomatoes are a fruit but you would not put the in a fruit salad............................................


I wouldn't put them in any salad, they're gross! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Wtf

*ducks to avoid point whizzing over head*


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I wouldn't put them in any salad, they're gross! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Wtf
> 
> *ducks to avoid point whizzing over head*


*nods* Yup! :Wtf


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Legshand said:


> I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.
> 
> In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
> Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.


I think you need to be careful what you say in case some poor reader believes you


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I think Sudocrem is okay when used sensibly and *sparingly*. I've seen a couple of rabbits whose owners were applying so much of the stuff to sore skin that it made their skin 'moist' and greasy to the degree that it basically just disintegrated and sloughed off! Awful!


that is horrible. but surely the same would have applied with anything that was slathered all over sore skin that would be best being allowed to dry out. It is often a balancing act. Sudocreme is brilliant for a lot of horse skin ailments but obviously some are best left to the air.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Errrr eggs are not a dairy product.........





BlueJay said:


> .............you do know eggs aren't dairy, right?


I do now I checked it out, on top of that it seems generally accepted eggs might be beneficial to some dogs, what I first gave out was vets comments at one time (more than one),it does seem that eggs are mistaken as a dairy product but they are not dairy products as pointed out, anyway thanks for correcting that.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Legshand said:


> I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.
> 
> In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
> Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.












Ok done now...please carry on :Snaphappy


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Ok done now...please carry on


Thanks, I wait for you to post before I posted again.anyway, feast your eyes below then go to work on an egg .............(thats good clip by the way, nice to see a creative soul around)

_List of foods claimed to be detrimental to dogs_
https://www.caninejournal.com/foods-not-to-feed-dog/


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Legshand said:


> I do now I checked it out, on top of that it seems generally accepted eggs might be beneficial to some dogs, what I first gave out was vets comments at one time (more than one),it does seem that eggs are mistaken as a dairy product but they are not dairy products as pointed out, anyway thanks for correcting that.


Nope never ever mistaken an egg for something made out of milk......... Perhaps "check out" what you are quoting/ posting prior to doing so.....


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Thanks, I wait for you to post before I posted again.anyway, feast your eyes below then go to work on an egg .............(thats good clip by the way, nice to see a creative soul around)
> 
> _List of foods claimed to be detrimental to dogs_
> https://www.caninejournal.com/foods-not-to-feed-dog/


*screams in despair* 
How many apple seeds do you think you need to give to a 20kg dog for it to have any symptoms of poisoning? How many? 5? 27? 38? Or is it more like a few kg? Maybe more? An apple a day keeps the doctor away... Soon, instead of giving them to my dog, I will start throwing apples at people who share nonsense on the internet. Might try the garlic too (which I also give my dog once every couple of weeks). Maybe they will run away like vampires. Or I will slap them with fish, which I incidentally also give to my dog once a week. And...and... and... it's raw! :Jawdrop


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I think somebody just likes a controversial thread to be on the go. 

I've given my dogs more than half of the foods on that list you posted, the rest you should know not to give them from common sense.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh @Legshand I see that your understanding of nutrition and husbandry is as extensive and convoluted as your understanding of behavioral science. And equally entertaining  
Thanks to you and fellow members for the giggle with my morning coffee.



Legshand said:


> I do now I checked it out, on top of that it seems generally accepted eggs might be beneficial to some dogs, what I first gave out was vets comments at one time (more than one),it does seem that eggs are mistaken as a dairy product but they are not dairy products as pointed out, anyway thanks for correcting that.


 Can't say that I've seen that mistake ever? Pretty much everyone knows cows don't lay eggs. Now, with Easter around the corner, I can see people getting confused about bunnies laying eggs... Actually, would chocolate eggs be dairy? Hmmm... must think on that one.



Ceiling Kitty said:


> I wouldn't put them in any salad, they're gross! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Wtf
> 
> *ducks to avoid point whizzing over head*


You heathen! Tomatoes are delicious! You must not have had a true garden tomato, ripe off the vine? Oh, so good! Summer staple around here!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Pretty much everyone knows cows don't lay eggs.


Oh dear God I laughed so hard at that I nearly peed my pants :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
:Cow:Cow:Cow


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe the confusion arose because the milkman brings eggs ?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nettles said:


> Oh dear God I laughed so hard at that I nearly peed my pants :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> :Cow:Cow:Cow


I've been sat all morning wondering how many omlettes you'd get out of a cows egg...... Or if they'd be filled with milk or summat........


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> .............you do know eggs aren't dairy, right?


My daughter has a dairy allergy.when we first found out about it my mother in law said...so she cant have eggs...my response was .....I've never see a cow lay eggs so they should be OK.....

She once fed her whey in something and she was sick for a day....she said....well i looked at the package and it didn't have curds in it so thought it would be OK.....

After that i printed out a list of everything my daughter couldn't eat and gave it to the mother in law .....:Banghead


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Legshand said:


> Theres a common habit on this forum of changing what people say to change the meaning......I did say "_to human food all of which is 'processed'_* >in*_ *some way*._"
> 
> Yes there are things such as most fruits, nuts veg etc 'most' of which are only subject to pesticides & so on but I know of no other foods which are not processed *in some way, *Im sure if that were delved into with producers some would come up with no processing at all, but thats unlikely to be much.


I was simply pointing out the fact that you stated that *all* human foods are processed in some way. I wouldn't class my home-grown vegetables that I use for my Sunday dinners as processed. Sometimes I pull up a carrot, wash it and give it to me dog to have a chew on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Chewing and salivating on food is a form of processing, just sayin'


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> I will start throwing apples at people who share nonsense on the internet.


Naaa, no need to be like that, ouisi has been here a while I am all for their staying in peace, not being pelted by apples........on the subject of apples, be careful your dogs dont eat the pips when you spit them out, they're dodgy


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Naaa, no need to be like that, ouisi has been here a while I am all for their staying in peace, not being pelted by apples........on the subject of apples, be careful your dogs dont eat the pips when you spit them out, they're dodgy


Pips are also 'dodgy' to humans but many a young child will eat an apple, core, pips included! Usually a young child's only worry is will an apple tree grow from their tummy!

Yes cyanide is highly dangerous but as already stated...a lot of pips would have to be consumed, and I don't think its possible in a 100 years to consume enough from apples to cause harm.

Unfortunately google is a great wealth of scaremongering to those who put 2 and 2 together and make 5!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Legshand said:


> Thanks, I wait for you to post before I posted again.anyway, feast your eyes below then go to work on an egg .............(thats good clip by the way, nice to see a creative soul around)
> 
> _List of foods claimed to be detrimental to dogs_
> https://www.caninejournal.com/foods-not-to-feed-dog/


Lots of things are "claimed" but that doesn't make them true.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> I've been sat all morning wondering how many omlettes you'd get out of a cows egg...... Or if they'd be filled with milk or summat........


Don't be silly, they're filled with baby cows! :Smug Processed baby cows of course.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Well now we all look like fools.. :Hilarious


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Naaa, no need to be like that, ouisi has been here a while I am all for their staying in peace, not being pelted by apples........on the subject of apples, be careful your dogs dont eat the pips when you spit them out, they're dodgy


Appreciate the sarcasm (or at least I hope this is sarcasm...) but you haven't answered my question - what quantity of apple seeds is dangerous to dogs? As a researcher, I like facts and real evidence base. My dog gets the leftovers of my apples and pears every single day so I just want to know...


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Sairy said:


> I wouldn't class my home-grown vegetables that I use for my Sunday dinners as processed.


Unless you eat them raw then some degree of heating process needs to take place, the heating process changes & in some cases reduces, the natural vitamin content, because a 'process', from raw to cooked in some way, then they are 'processed' veg, I suppose some veg has no heating or other 'process' carried out on them, in which case they would be unprocessed.

Im interested in your/any response to the above


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Legshand said:


> Unless you eat them raw then some degree of heating process needs to take place, the heating process changes & in some cases reduces, the natural vitamin content, because a 'process', from raw to cooked in some way, then they are 'processed' veg, I suppose some veg has no heating or other 'process' carried out on them, in which case they would be unprocessed.
> 
> Im interested in your/any response to the above


Well by that logic, then everything is processed. Growing is a process, living is a process, dying is a process... wtf has any of that got to do with Savlon and human food?

Out of interest, what exactly are you feeding and medicating your dog with that isn't processed?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> what quantity of apple seeds is dangerous to dogs?


I have no idea whatsoever, but, as a researcher I hope you will be able to get some leads (maybe lincoln uni animal behaviour dept), from people involved with domestic animal research & possibly with lab facilities, they would be expected to have any, if not all up to date scientific knowledge on it. Related, take into account that is only recently & because of the net it is slowly becoming widespread knowledge that chocolate is harmful. Prof Mills at lincoln would be your professional contact.

Of course, it is possible to do personal research on apple pip toxicity to individual personally owned dogs, just add them to normal meals & see what weight & number of pips have been ingested before some kind of negative biological reaction, >possibly< caused by apple pip ingestion......as for me & mine they get nothing in their lifetime other than the diet i feed them on.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Legshand said:


> ...as for me & mine they get nothing in their lifetime other than the diet i feed them on.


Be careful, I hope you're aware that ingesting water is dangerous for your health and can kill 
Just used google and according to these numbers : https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....nide-in-fruit-seeds-how-dangerous-is-an-apple
Assuming that an apple has 10 seeds, I would need to eat at least 12 whole apples in one sitting to reach a "toxic" amount of apple seeds. I'd probably be sick half way through such a feast though, so don't see ever suffering the ill effects. Taking this into account, I can bet £100 that I can continue using my dog as a four legged recycling bin for the apple cores every day as I don't eat more than one apple a day


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dont forget choking!!


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

shadowmare said:


> Just used google and according to these numbers


Ahhhh, thanks for that, maybe thats the explanation to whats been/being put out - whilst you were net researching that I went to RCVS site & there is a PDF download called "_Human foods that can be dangerous to pets"
_
I converted it to word & did a word search nothing about apple pips comes up at all, the paper contains a fair amount of what seem abstracts by different authors, haven't done anything else with except words search apple pips.......my _guess_ now is that because of the cyanide content that was jumped into internet willy nilly knowledge that apple pips are harmful to dogs


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Most bizarre thread ever.......


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Legshand said:


> Ahhhh, thanks for that, maybe thats the explanation to whats been/being put out - whilst you were net researching that I went to RCVS site & there is a PDF download called "_Human foods that can be dangerous to pets"
> _
> I converted it to word & did a word search nothing about apple pips comes up at all, the paper contains a fair amount of what seem abstracts by different authors, haven't done anything else with except words search apple pips.......my _guess_ now is that because of the cyanide content that was jumped into internet willy nilly knowledge that apple pips are harmful to dogs


What do you feed your dogs?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Ahhhh, thanks for that, maybe thats the explanation to whats been/being put out - whilst you were net researching that I went to RCVS site & there is a PDF download called "_Human foods that can be dangerous to pets"
> _
> I converted it to word & did a word search nothing about apple pips comes up at all, the paper contains a fair amount of what seem abstracts by different authors, haven't done anything else with except words search apple pips.......my _guess_ now is that because of the cyanide content that was jumped into internet willy nilly knowledge that apple pips are harmful to dogs


Isn't that I what I told you earlier on this thread?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll chime in here and say that the apple seeds have to be crushed to be toxic. If they are swallowed whole, they pass safely through the GI tract and the toxic components are not exposed to the intestine.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

There is at least one case report of a dog suffering ethanol toxicity from eating a large amount of rotten apples however!


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'll chime in here and say that the apple seeds have to be crushed to be toxic. If they are swallowed whole, they pass safely through the GI tract and the toxic components are not exposed to the intestine.


Would there be a risk in non human animals of the acids dissovling the outer caseing?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> There is at least one case report of a dog suffering ethanol toxicity from eating a large amount of rotten apples however!


Urrrrggghhhh!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Legshand said:


> Would there be a risk in non human animals of the acids dissovling the outer caseing?


I don't know, but I don't know why there would be.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> There is at least one case report of a dog suffering ethanol toxicity from eating a large amount of rotten apples however


Ethanol can make humans blind, no idea on quantities & ingestion frequency, but finding out the make up of apple pip elements would be the only way to know, at least now because of the case you mention it indicates that risk to dogs is minimal at worst.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I suspect the ethanol toxicity was due to the fact that the rotten fermented apples were basically cider, nothing to do with the pips.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sudocrem is invaluable in Summer for the pink noses of horses prone to sunburn.

It provides an excellent barrier and it doesn't rub off when the horse grazes.

We had an old Staffy girl who regularly got interdigital cysts. We used to soak her foot in bicarbonate of soda and water, (as recommended by our Vet), and this reduced the cyst in a short space of time.

I've never used a cream or lotion on a dog in any area where the dog could lick it off without checking it was safe first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Legshand said:


> Would there be a risk in non human animals of the acids dissovling the outer caseing?


No. Dogs are not very good at digesting tough fibers anyway, so for an apple seed to present any danger to a dog (or horse, or human) it would have to basically be ground up and fed in huge quantities.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My horse is a two apple a day man and he's now 23 and in rude health.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

As to the original question, multiple topical and ingested medications are perfectly safe across species. The same Benadryl I give my kids when they break out in hives I give to my dogs when they do the same. The symethicone given to gassy babies is the same stuff I give the dogs, antacids, antibiotics.... Same with many supplements, ointments etc.

It's always important to discuss these things with your vet of course, because some things that are perfectly safe for humans can be deadly to dogs. Grapes for example. Ibuprofen, xylitol.... 

There is no blanket statement about what transfers with dogs and humans and what doesn't. Some of us have a bit more experience though and can make more educated decisions about things like dosing our dogs with Benadryl when they come in with a fat lip. My vet would get quite sick of me if I called her every time I used a human medication on my dogs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Legshand said:


> Naaa, no need to be like that, ouisi has been here a while I am all for their staying in peace, not being pelted by apples........on the subject of apples, be careful your dogs dont eat the pips when you spit them out, they're dodgy


Interesting comment for a "new" member. 
Not sure why I'm even part of this comment other than to show that you still can't spell my username right.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Legshand said:


> Unless you eat them raw then some degree of heating process needs to take place, the heating process changes & in some cases reduces, the natural vitamin content, because a 'process', from raw to cooked in some way, then they are 'processed' veg, I suppose some veg has no heating or other 'process' carried out on them, in which case they would be unprocessed.
> 
> Im interested in your/any response to the above


My dog eats the carrots raw, so not processed. Humans can and do eat raw carrot, so your original statement that *all *human food is processed is incorrect. Unless you aren't classing carrots as 'human food', which is why I asked what you meant by it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh, I just remembered, this past winter we had a bad cold spell and our pipes froze. OH was down at the barn with a blowtorch and who knows what else working on the problem. Bates being Bates had to be there in the midst of it all. He ended up being outside for several hours in sub zero temps. He had a coat on, but his ears must have gotten too cold because the next day the skin on the inside of his ear flaps was red and chapped. And sure enough a few days later they were itchy as they healed. Good old human cortisone cream that we use for bug bites and poison ivy cleared those ears right up and helped with the itchiness.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

*Sweety wrote:*
_What do you feed your dogs?_

Sorry, I only just noticed that.

Iams & nothing else in their lifetime, she was 12 year 3 weeks old when the vid clip below was shot which gives a good indication of the level of fitness & health & in consequence an enjoyable quality of life, age is well above the breed life expectancy, of which their food plays a very significant role


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Legshand said:


> _What do you feed your dogs?_
> 
> Sorry, I only just noticed that.
> 
> Iams & nothing else in their lifetime,


Wait what?! 
You're worried about processed foods and you feed your dogs Iams?!

#idonotthinkitmeanswhatyouthinkitmeans


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Iams isnt processed at all, cool


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Legshand said:


> *Sweety wrote:*
> _What do you feed your dogs?_
> 
> Sorry, I only just noticed that.
> ...


Seriously?

Why are you preaching to us, warning us of the dangers involved in feeding processed food to our dogs, and you feed Iams?


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Why are you preaching to us, warning us of the dangers involved in feeding processed food to our dogs, and you feed Iams?


I didn't preach about processed food for dogs, when you say these things >as I have said before to others< you need to link the actual post so I can comment on *>exactly<* what I did say...so pass a link to the post your referring to.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Legshand said:


> I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.
> 
> In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
> Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.


There ya go see above. You say you should consult a vet ( who really don't get that much nutritional training, if they did for every species they'd be at uni decades) before feeding Anny human food - due to it being processed.
Ya think iams is good, and not excessively processed?....... Compared to say a home cooked, balanced diet( using human food) containing a high percentage of MEAT -you know that stuff dogs are designed to eat


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Legshand said:


> I'm putting this out as a by-product of another post.
> 
> In the other post a poster has used 'Savlon' on their dogs skin, savlon *is designed* & manufactured for human skin not dogs. Human skin is a part of their biological exhaust system, it releases heat & fluids, it 'breaths' is a common word used.
> Canine skin is totally different, there are no pores or fluid release mechanisms, a dogs exhaust system is through its mouth in the form of panting savlon, its skin cannot
> breath. Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise, same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way.


Last line of this post.

If human foods should not be fed to dogs because they are processed, why is processed dog food good?

Your concern about the human food seems to be specifically that it's processed.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Last line of this post.
> 
> If human foods should not be fed to dogs because they are processed, why is processed dog food good?
> 
> Your concern about the human food seems to be specifically that it's processed.


Ahhhh, now I understand which post you meant, well at least thanks for finding & re-posting it, at least you went to the effort to get it. You either misread the meaning of the specific part of what I wrote or did not elaborate & make my meaning clear, I assume this part is what you meant.............

'Quote me..."_Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise_, *same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way."*

I think it is very poorly written by me where I've bolded, what I had in mind when I wrote it *was not dogs at all*, I was thinking of the results of last years Zurich research results on cancer & processed foods >for humans< I meant don't feed food for humans to dogs >without consulting a vet first<, I do give a food supplement to my dogs which is specifically supermarket brand 'Glucosamine' tablets, glucosamine is what lubricates the joints & both human & dogs very often do not produce enough glucosamine to lubricate the joints adequatly, especially in animals which are quite active, glucosamine joint lubricant is prevalent in dogs & humans.

I do not know one way or the other if processed food for dogs might heighten the risk of cancer or not, I have never heard of any research on it at all.

Now, is the clearer to you & any others?

*Humans,* processed foods & cancermeats
http://bit.ly/2pqmH1o
.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2017)

Just when you think it can't get better than aversive red lights....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Legshand said:


> Thanks, I wait for you to post before I posted again.anyway, feast your eyes below then go to work on an egg .............(thats good clip by the way, nice to see a creative soul around)
> 
> _List of foods claimed to be detrimental to dogs_
> https://www.caninejournal.com/foods-not-to-feed-dog/


Do you know what else is toxic to dogs (and humans) in large doses?

Water and oxygen.....................

I guess we better prevent them breathing and drinking then....................


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Just when you think it can't get better than aversive red lights....


this is definitely one of the funniest threads there has ever been on here. It is so stupid it is not really possible to even get annoyed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> There ya go see above. You say you should consult a vet ( who really don't get that much nutritional training, if they did for every species they'd be at uni decades) before feeding Anny human food - due to it being processed.


As for consulting vets, I'm also not entirely convinced that Daniel Mills at Lincoln University - who is a behaviourist, and not even a vet anyway - will be able to help much with the toxicity of apple pips... 



Legshand said:


> I have no idea whatsoever, but, as a researcher I hope you will be able to get some leads (maybe lincoln uni animal behaviour dept), from people involved with domestic animal research & possibly with lab facilities, they would be expected to have any, if not all up to date scientific knowledge on it. Related, take into account that is only recently & because of the net it is slowly becoming widespread knowledge that chocolate is harmful. Prof Mills at lincoln would be your professional contact.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Legshand said:


> glucosamine is what lubricates the joints & both human & dogs very often do not produce enough glucosamine to lubricate the joints adequatly, especially in animals which are quite active, glucosamine joint lubricant is prevalent in dogs & humans.


Just in case anyone is reading this thread taking anything seriously thought I'd clarify the above.

No, glucosamine does not lubricate joints. 
Joints are cushioned by cartilage and lubricated by the fluid that surrounds them. 
Glucosamine sulfate is a compound found in the human body that researchers believe plays an important role in maintaining cartilage health and function, and that the body will use to help repair cartilage damage should there be any.

The key though is the sulfate part. The body needs sulfate (also present in MSM) to produce cartilage.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> No, glucosamine does not lubricate joints.
> Joints are cushioned by cartilage and lubricated by the fluid that surrounds them.
> Glucosamine sulfate is a compound found in the human body that researchers believe plays an important role in maintaining cartilage health and function, and that the body will use to help repair cartilage damage should there be any.


Thanks, I could not have put it better myself, bless

f


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Legshand said:


> Thanks, I could not have put it better myself, bless


I didn't post for your benefit 

And yes, you most definitely could not have put it better. We are all very aware of your abilities to convey any useful information :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Legshand said:


> Ahhhh, now I understand which post you meant, well at least thanks for finding & re-posting it, at least you went to the effort to get it. You either misread the meaning of the specific part of what I wrote or did not elaborate & make my meaning clear, I assume this part is what you meant.............
> 
> 'Quote me..."_Any creams designed for human skin, in all its attributes, should not be used on dogs without first consulting a vet to get the OK or otherwise_, *same applies to human food all of which is 'processed' in some way."*
> 
> ...


You didn't put it better yourself though, did you?

It's all very well resorting to sarcasm, but you appear on this thread to be attempting to educate us on certain facts.

Unfortunately, much of your 'advice' is inaccurate.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Sweety said:


> You didn't put it better yourself though, did you?


No need to, its simple, common knowledge & a simple 2 word google - (_any retailer + glucosamine_) -search gives ample legible results of the everyday product & its compound make up....................here to help

Asda........................................................https://tinyurl.com/mtllht4

Tesco........................................................https://tinyurl.com/lyg78yp

Holland & Barrett......................................https://tinyurl.com/l82vc5w

Morrrisons................................................https://tinyurl.com/lunskqr


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

@Legshand, by any chance do you have a wonder Collie who walks to the local Nisa on lead?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Nettles said:


> @Legshand, by any chance do you have a wonder Collie who walks to the local Nisa on lead?


They do have similarities, but no, legshand is not our collie owner friend  
Legshand used to be on here as "sleepybones" he owns a dobie bitch who he apparently trains without treats, takes lots of videos of her running around off leash, and has 114 different YouTube channels that he uses to attempt to discredit any trainer who uses positive reinforcement. A concept he didn't understand 5 years ago, nor does now


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ouesi said:


> They do have similarities, but no, legshand is not our collie owner friend
> Legshand used to be on here as "sleepybones" he owns a dobie bitch who he apparently trains without treats, takes lots of videos of her running around off leash, and has 114 different YouTube channels that he uses to attempt to discredit any trainer who uses positive reinforcement. A concept he didn't understand 5 years ago, nor does now


114 different youtube channels!?! :JawdropWowser! How on earth does anyone find time for all that?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> They do have similarities, but no, legshand is not our collie owner friend
> Legshand used to be on here as "sleepybones" he owns a dobie bitch who he apparently trains without treats, takes lots of videos of her running around off leash, and has 114 different YouTube channels that he uses to attempt to discredit any trainer who uses positive reinforcement. A concept he didn't understand 5 years ago, nor does now


Ah dammit.. I'm crap at this game :Shifty


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Sairy said:


> 114 different youtube channels!?! :JawdropWowser! How on earth does anyone find time for all that?


I could be exaggerating slightly


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Nettles said:


> Ah dammit.. I'm crap at this game :Shifty


Nah... The only reason I know is because of the video reminders. 
The "you're not quoting me right" and strange interpretations of straight forward facts is very reminiscent of the other guy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I could be exaggerating slightly


Haha I did wonder! I'm kind of curious to find his channel(s) now.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Nah... The only reason I know is because of the video reminders.
> The "you're not quoting me right" and strange interpretations of straight forward facts is very reminiscent of the other guy


Maybe I was just hopeful.. I kinda miss "show me where I said that" Collie guy


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Haha I did wonder! I'm kind of curious to find his channel(s) now.


Me too!! I need a diary.. There's too many nutters on this forum to keep up with them all


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Nettles said:


> Me too!! I need a diary.. There's too many nutters on this forum to keep up with them all












:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Me too!! I need a diary.. There's too many nutters on this forum to keep up with them all


I don't know why, but they are just so entertaining. Hmm I must lead a sad life!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> :Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky


Nah, there's general crazy... and then there's multiple names/lives/personalities crazy


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> I don't know why, but they are just so entertaining. Hmm I must lead a sad life!


I'd find it entertaining too if most of it didn't go completely over my head 

#toostupidtobetrolled


----------



## Mamarozi (Jan 30, 2017)

Legshand said:


> Ethanol can make humans blind, no idea on quantities & ingestion frequency, but finding out the make up of apple pip elements would be the only way to know, at least now because of the case you mention it indicates that risk to dogs is minimal at worst.


It's methanol, that causes blindness, not ethanol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

Nettles said:


> Me too!! I need a diary.. There's too many nutters on this forum to keep up with them all


Some of the nutters are fun. 
Some are just plain creepy and gross. That's not fun.

But always a fascinating study in human behavior and motivations


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Maybe I was just hopeful.. I kinda miss "show me where I said that" Collie guy


He's moved to another forum where he's busy regaling members with tales about his Collie who as we all know is absolutely perfect in every way!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> He's moved to another forum where he's busy regaling members with tales about his Collie who as we all know is absolutely perfect in every way!


Don't forget he's a big collie as well...he did not like anyone calling his collie small...I would liken it to a man's anatomy and class it as his extension but that's lowering the tone so I apologise greatly.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

1. "Nettles said:


> There's too many nutters on this forum to keep up with them all





2. "ouesi said:


> Some of the nutters are fun.


Oh dear, now the topic has jumped from cream for humans on dogs skin without consulting a vet first to 15th century, lancashire, witchcraft trials, very bewitching but not sure now vets are the right people to ask....................anyone know an exorcist?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Legshand said:


> Oh dear, now the topic has jumped from cream for humans on dogs skin without consulting a vet first to 15th century, lancashire, witchcraft trials, very bewitching but not sure now vets are the right people to ask....................anyone know an exorcist?


You could just google it again ompus


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> He's moved to another forum where he's busy regaling members with tales about his Collie who as we all know is absolutely perfect in every way!


Glad to hear his Collie is still as perfect as ever! I wonder if anyone on the other forum has managed to explain tracking to him 


lullabydream said:


> Don't forget he's a big collie as well...he did not like anyone calling his collie small...I would liken it to a man's anatomy and class it as his extension but that's lowering the tone so I apologise greatly.


Oh yes, he was a big Collie! An always relaxed, perfect, ball stealing, big Collie


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do not even remember the collie person, how did I miss him. Ouesi, you have too much time on your hands or a very good memory. I can't remember anyone quite as stupid as the current nutter so how do you know he was sleepybones who vaguely rings a bell with me but not in such a bad way.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I do not even remember the collie person, how did I miss him. Ouesi, you have too much time on your hands or a very good memory. I can't remember anyone quite as stupid as the current nutter so how do you know he was sleepybones who vaguely rings a bell with me but not in such a bad way.


Oh Blitz, you must remember Collie guy! He's one of my personal favourite nutters. He posted things like "the sky is blue" then 5 mins later, he argued that he never said the sky was blue and demanded people show him exactly and precisely where he stated the sky was blue. Freakin' hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Oh Blitz, you must remember Collie guy! He's one of my personal favourite nutters. He posted things like "the sky is blue" then 5 mins later, he argued that he never said the sky was blue and demanded people show him exactly and precisely where he stated the sky was blue. Freakin' hilarious :Hilarious


Was his name colliebarmy. I think I pretty much skimmed his posts as they were not funny so dont really remember what they were about.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitz said:


> Was his name colliebarmy. I think I pretty much skimmed his posts as they were not funny so dont really remember what they were about.


No. His user name was Besoeker.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Was his name colliebarmy. I think I pretty much skimmed his posts as they were not funny so dont really remember what they were about.


Nope.. He's Besoeker.


Magyarmum said:


> No. His user name was Besoeker.


That's the one! Is his username the same on the other forum? I might have a quick google search and give myself a giggle


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Nope.. He's Besoeker.
> 
> That's the one! Is his username the same on the other forum? I might have a quick google search and give myself a giggle


He's kept the same user name.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Nettles said:


> Nope.. He's Besoeker.
> 
> That's the one! Is his username the same on the other forum? I might have a quick google search and give myself a giggle


Never heard of him but Google reveals that Besoeker is a member of virtually every internet forum known to man!

ETA: And seems to get called out on them too. For example: http://europeanpolitics.freeforums.org/a-heartwarming-story-t879-10.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> He's moved to another forum where he's busy regaling members with tales about his Collie who as we all know is absolutely perfect in every way!


I'm strangely comforted to know he has found a home on the interwebz


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Oh Blitz, you must remember Collie guy! He's one of my personal favourite nutters. He posted things like "the sky is blue" then 5 mins later, he argued that he never said the sky was blue and demanded people show him exactly and precisely where he stated the sky was blue. Freakin' hilarious :Hilarious


Can't believe I missed this :Arghh! I am enjoying this thread though


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Never heard of him but Google reveals that Besoeker is a member of virtually every internet forum known to man!
> 
> ETA: And seems to get called out on them too. For example: http://europeanpolitics.freeforums.org/a-heartwarming-story-t879-10.html


Big collie..big rabbit...i wasn't far wrong in my previous post. Thanks for an interesting link!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Never heard of him but Google reveals that Besoeker is a member of virtually every internet forum known to man!
> 
> ETA: And seems to get called out on them too. For example: http://europeanpolitics.freeforums.org/a-heartwarming-story-t879-10.html


Hahaha he has a big rabbit too :Hilarious


ouesi said:


> I'm strangely comforted to know he has found a home on the interwebz


I feel kinda cheated on. He's taken his controversy elsewhere for others to enjoy.. He's off flaunting his big Collie on younger, more attractive forums. What a tramp! 


Matrod said:


> Can't believe I missed this :Arghh! I am enjoying this thread though


Nothing quite like a nutter thread to entertain us :Smuggrin


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Then there was the one who kept coming back under different names stalking members who stood up to him - there is a post from him on my wall. He was scary but quite funny with it.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Hahaha he has a big rabbit too :Hilarious
> 
> I feel kinda cheated on. He's taken his controversy elsewhere for others to enjoy.. He's off flaunting his big Collie on younger, more attractive forums. What a tramp!
> 
> Nothing quite like a nutter thread to entertain us :Smuggrin


This one was a good read  He's still his usual self! Even spotted @Moobli on this thread 
http://www.dogsey.com/showthread.php?s=1874e8fcbd9b1e4d610a5099b61ed09c&t=198046


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Matrod said:


> Can't believe I missed this :Arghh! I am enjoying this thread though


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/when-to-trust-recall-off-lead.424783/

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-big-is-your-dog.426529/

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/so-furious.425221/

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/why-do-you-take-your-dog-to-the-groomers.425843/

You're welcome. 

I've been cosied up in the local cafe enjoying these!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> This one was a good read  He's still his usual self! Even spotted @Moobli on this thread
> http://www.dogsey.com/showthread.php?s=1874e8fcbd9b1e4d610a5099b61ed09c&t=198046


Still goes to Nisa I see...and no wonder he got banned from the forum!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/when-to-trust-recall-off-lead.424783/
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-big-is-your-dog.426529/
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's my afternoon sorted :Smuggrin:Hilarious


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow....this has taken me back to the days of Prowl and Tinkerbell :Nailbiting


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> This one was a good read  He's still his usual self! Even spotted @Moobli on this thread
> http://www.dogsey.com/showthread.php?s=1874e8fcbd9b1e4d610a5099b61ed09c&t=198046


HAHAHAHA I forgot he didn't need to use a lead because of the "bond and mutual trust" he had with his huge dog :Hilarious:Facepalm


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Found the nutter on your wall @rottiepointerhouse.. :Jawdrop They're a bit disturbing actually! I prefer my nutters to be more "stupid and entertaining" crazy, rather than "sitting in a bush outside my house" crazy :Nailbiting


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Nettles said:


> I prefer my nutters to be more "stupid and entertaining" crazy, rather than "sitting in a bush outside my house" crazy


I didn't notice any on here at the beginning, only 1 started hallucinating at some point in the post & that might be down to 'substances', or could be trying to keep up as this is the most viewed recent post on P1 dogchat, the ones with more viewings were started a long time ago, so, congrats to your contribution


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> No. His user name was Besoeker.


Help, I really do not remember him. I remember Prowl though


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

After @Nettles posted about Nisa last night I just searched Nisa and found the thread. Very entertaining, but @Nettles I am blaming you for my lack of sleep. You know what it's like when you can't put a good book down! Now with those new links that's my evening sorted too!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Help, I really do not remember him. I remember Prowl though


I linked his threads Blitz - post #112.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Closed, discussing banned members.


----------

